
“I have cramps.” – our 3-word policy on menstrual leave - sriharis
http://blog.nilenso.com/blog/2016/05/16/i-have-cramps/
======
angersock
Good on them!

There's a cool line in the questions section in response to "But how do you
know if the second day is real?":

 _" You don't measure a beach by counting the grains of sand."_

